# Jak poprawnie wykonać kopię zapasową systemu?

## gentooxic

Wiem, że to było i pewne jest nudne to powtarzać ale...

Więc tak, chcę zrobić prawidłowy backup systemu, napisałem sobie malutki skrypcik o taki:

```

#!/bin/sh

tar -cvzf /mnt/hdb1/backup/bin.tar.gz bin

tar -cvzf /mnt/hdb1/backup/boot.tar.gz boot

tar -cvzf /mnt/hdb1/backup/etc.tar.gz etc

tar -cvzf /mnt/hdb1/backup/lib.tar.gz lib

tar -cvzf /mnt/hdb1/backup/opt.tar.gz opt

tar -cvzf /mnt/hdb1/backup/root.tar.gz root

tar -cvzf /mnt/hdb1/backup/sbin.tar.gz sbin

tar -cvzf /mnt/hdb1/backup/sys.tar.gz sys

tar -cvzf /mnt/hdb1/backup/usr.tar.gz usr

tar -cvzf /mnt/hdb1/backup/var.tar.gz var

cd /mnt/hdb1/backup/

md5sum * > md5sum

```

Oczywiście jest podmontowana osobna partycja/dysk na /mnt/hdb1

Skrypt wykonuję w / na podmontowanej partycji z livecd

I wszystko ok, w taki oto sposób zrobiłem już 3 backupy na przełomie ok. 6 miesięcy. Gdyby nie to, że zrobiłem dwa dni temu kopię całego drzewa / za pomocą mc to byłbym dzisiaj ugotowany (na twardo) bo co się okazało - owy skrypt (lub inaczej program tar) z niewiadomych mi przyczyn nie spakował /usr/bin/emerge i /usr/lib/portage/

Co jest źle w opcjach tar'a, że nie zrobił kopii tego co wymieniłem?, napewno coś schrzaniłem ale nie potrafię dojśc co więc pytam szanownych Forumowiczów  :Smile: 

Wszelkie skrypty backupujące mi nie odpowiadają ze względu na ich rozbudowaną formę, a narzędziom typu dd itp. nie ufam.

od raku: ort.

----------

## Polin

Nie lepiej spakować to wszystko do jednego pliku?

```

tar zcfvp /mnt/backup/backup.tar.gz /bin /boot /etc /home /lib /opt /root /sbin /service /usr /var
```

No i czemu nie uzywasz przelacznika "p"? Nie zalezy Ci na zachowaniu praw dostepow do backupowanych plikow?

----------

## Smoothny

A ja proponuję przemilusi program DAR(jest w portage) zamiast skryptów.  :Wink: 

----------

## w.tabin

 *gentooxic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wszelkie skrypty backupujące mi nie odpowiadają ze względu na ich rozbudowaną formę, a narzędziom typu dd itp. nie ufam.
> 
> 

 

Zobacz ten  wątek.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## wodzik

 *Smoothny wrote:*   

> A ja proponuję przemilusi program DAR(jest w portage) zamiast skryptów. ;)

 

tak z ciekawici. ma to jakies gui? najlepiej w gtk2. a jak nie moze ktos polecis jakis dobry program do backupow z gui?

----------

## Kabraxis

Przeczytałem uważnie temat i postanowiłem się pod niego podpiąć  :Wink: 

Obcenie backupy robiłem za pomocą tego kodu:

```
#! /bin/sh

date=`date +%Y-%m-%d`;

dirbackup='/mnt/backup';

#logdir="~/log/backup/";

#logsystem=$logdir"system";

#loghome=$logdir"home";

mount $dirbackup;

df -h;

echo -e "\nUruchomiono skrypt tworzenia kopi zapasowej dnia $date.";

echo -e "Upewnij się, że wystarczy miejsca na partycji $dirbackup.";

sleep 10;

set i 0;

tar -cvjpf $dirbackup/$date.gentoo.tar.bz2 / --exclude=/home --exclude=/usr/

--exclude=/mnt --exclude=/proc --exclude=/dev --exclude=/usr/portage --exclu

var/tmp --exclude=/tmp;

echo "Ukończono tworzenie kopi zapasowej systemu!!!";

sleep 10;

tar -cvjpf $dirbackup/$date.home.tar.bz2 /home;

echo "Ukończono tworzenie kopi zapasowej home!!!";

sleep 10;

echo "Zakończenie pracy";

#tar -cvjpf $dirbackup/$date.system.log.tar.bz2 $dirbackup/$date.system.log;

#tar -cvjpf $dirbackup/$date.home.log.tar.bz2 $dirbackup/$date.home.log;

umount $dirbackup;
```

Jednak w praktyce nigdy nie przywracałem z niego systemu...

Tak jak napisaliście dla każdego inny program, nie mam czasu i przede wszystkim możliwości przetestować ich wszystkich aby wyciągnąć swoje wnioski dlatego jestem zmuszony skorzystać z własnego doświadczenia.

Potrzebuję programu do backupu, który:

+ zrobi kopię wszystkiego do pliku, który będę mógł później wysłać gdzieś na serwer lub zgrać na płyty

+ będę mógł wykluczyć pewnie ścieżki

+ bardzo dobrze jeśli będzie można go wywołać z komendą basha

+ podczas przywracania wszystko polega dosłownie na wkładaniu płytek lub ściągnięciu pliku i poczekaniu aż to wszystko się rozpakuje, czyli dostaje gotowy system ze wszystkim od ręki w ciągu "chwili". (mógłbym tego użyć właściwie do zrobienia zdjęcia systemu i instalacji na innych komputerach)

- Backup musi być wykonywany z live cd aby nie było problemów czy to wszystko jedno?

Który z programów Waszym zdaniem najlepiej spełnia te wymogi?

----------

## sherszen

Ja tam polecam zrobić backup tak:

1. Start systemu z LiveCD.

2. Zamontowanie partycji root (np. mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo).

3. Przejście do katalogu, gdzie została zamontowana partycja.

4. Uruchomienie tar: # tar -pzvcf backup.tar.gz *

Bardzo ważny jest parametr -p - zachowanie atrybutów plików, -v jest opcjonalne i na wolnych terminalach można wyłaczyć w celu przyśpieszenia całego procesu.

Przywrócenie wykonanego w ten sposób backupu jest proste: # tar -pzvxf backup.tar.gz, oczywiście wcześniej formatując i montując partycje.

To jest chyba bezpieczne, przynajmniej systemu przez to nie zepsułem  :Smile: 

//edit: zmieniony parametr przy wypakowywaniu na właściwyLast edited by sherszen on Thu Aug 03, 2006 8:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## binas77

I ja się dołączę do powyższego postu. Ostatnio używałem takiego sposobu backup-u:

```

#!/bin/bash 

# Backup script for Gentoo Linux 

# Copyright Reto Glauser aka Blinkeye 

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2 

# Mailto: stage4 at blinkeye dot ch 

# Forum post: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-312817.html 

# Date: 2005-06-30 

version=v3.5 

basename=`basename $0` 

find=/usr/bin/find 

tar=/bin/tar 

# these are the commands we actually need for the backup 

command_list=(cut date echo $find grep hostname mount sh split $tar umount uname which) 

# verify that each command we use exists. if one can't be found use $PATH and make a suggestion if possible. 

for command in ${command_list[@]}; do 

   if [ ! -x "`which $command 2>&1`" ]; then 

      echo -e "\nERROR: $command not found! " 

      base=`basename $command` 

       if [ "`which $base 2>&1 | grep "no \`basename $command\` in"`" != "" ]; then 

          echo -e "ERROR: $base is not in your \$PATH." 

       fi 

       exit -1 

   fi 

done 

help="\nUsage:\n\nsh `basename $0` [[-v]|[--verbose]] [[-s]|[--split]] \n\nTo run the script NOT in verbose mode comes in handy if you want to see only the errors that occur during the backup.\n" 

# Defaults to creating one tarball 

tar_output="--file" 

# split command 

split_options="--suffix-length=1 --bytes=4505m" 

# options for the tar command 

tarOptions=" --preserve-permissions --create --absolute-names --totals --ignore-failed-read" 

# where to put the stage4 

stage4Location=/mnt/backups/stage4 

# name prefix 

stage4prefix=`hostname`-stage4-`date +\%Y.\%m.\%d` 

# patterns which should not be backed up (like iso files). 

# example: default_exclude_pattern="*.iso *.divx" 

# These pattern count only for files NOT listed in the $custom_include_list. 

default_exclude_pattern="" 

# these files/directories are always excluded. don't add trailing slashes. 

# don't touch it unless you know what you are doing! 

# /var/db and /var/cache/edb are intentionally added here. they are listed 

# in $default_include_folders 

default_exclude_list=" 

/dev 

/lost+found 

/mnt 

/proc 

/sys 

/tmp 

/usr/portage 

/usr/src 

/var/log 

/var/tmp 

/var/db 

/var/cache/edb 

$stage4Location 

`echo $CCACHE_DIR`" 

# files/devices/folders, which need to be backed up (preserve folder structure). 

# don't touch it unless you know what you are doing! no recursive backup of folders. 

# use $default_include_folders instead. 

default_include_files=" 

/dev/null 

/dev/console 

/home 

/mnt 

/proc 

/sys 

/tmp 

/usr/portage 

/usr/src 

/var/log/emerge.log" 

# folders, which need to be backed up recursively on every backup. 

# don't touch it unless you know what you are doing! the reason for this 

# variable is that some users add /var to the $default_exclude_list. here 

# we ensure that portage's memory is backed up in any case. 

default_include_folders=" 

/var/db" 

# IMPORTANT: A minimal backup will EXCLUDE files/folders listed here. A custom backup will 

# include/exclude these files/folders depening on your answer. 

custom_include_list=" 

/home/* 

/usr/src/linux-`uname -r`" 

# add files/folders here which are subfolders of a folder listed in $custom_include_list which should NOT 

# be backed up. eg. 

#custom_exclude_list="/home/foo/mp3 /home/foo/downloads /home/foo/.*" 

custom_exclude_list="" 

# Only files/folders within the $custom_include_list are checked against these patterns 

# custom_exclude_pattern="*.mp3 *.iso" 

custom_exclude_pattern="" 

# the find_command 

find_command="$find /*" 

# don't backup anything which matches pattern listed in $default_exclude_pattern 

for pattern in $default_exclude_pattern; do 

   find_command="$find_command -not -name $pattern" 

done 

# assemble the find_command 

function find_files() 

{ 

   for folder in $default_exclude_list; do 

      find_command="$find_command -path $folder -prune -o" 

   done 

   find_command="$find_command -print" 

   for i in $default_include_files; do 

      find_command="echo $i; $find_command" 

   done    

   for i in $default_include_folders; do 

      if [ -d $i ]; then 

         find_command="$find $i; $find_command" 

      else 

         find_command="echo $i; $find_command" 

      fi       

   done 

} 

# check the exclude/include variables for non-existing entries 

function verify() 

{ 

   for i in $1; do 

      if [ ! -e "`echo "$i" | cut -d'=' -f2 | cut -d'*' -f1`" -a "$i" != "/lost+found" -a "$i" != "$stage4Location" ]; then 

         echo "ERROR: `echo "$i" | cut -d'=' -f2` not found! Check your "$2 

         exit 0 

      fi 

   done    

} 

# check input parameters 

while [ $1 ]; do 

   case  $1 in 

   "-h" | "--help") 

      echo -e $help 

      exit 0;; 

   "-v" | "--verbose") 

      verbose=$1;; 

   "-s" | "--split") 

      tar_output="--split";; 

   "");; 

   *) 

      echo -e $help 

      exit 0;; 

   esac 

   shift 

done 

echo "" 

# check folder/files listed in $default_exclude_list exist 

verify "$default_exclude_list" "\$default_exclude_list" 

# check files listed in $default_include_files exist 

verify "$default_include_files" "\$default_include_files" 

# check folder listed in $default_include_folders exist 

verify "$default_include_folders" "\$default_include_folders" 

#check folder listed in $custom_include_list exist 

verify "$custom_include_list" "\$custom_include_list" 

#check folder listed in $custom_exclude_list exist 

verify "$custom_exclude_list" "\$custom_exclude_list" 

  

# print out the version 

 echo -e "\nBackup script $version" 

 echo -e "==================" 

# how do you want to backup? 

echo -e "\nWhat do you want to do? (Use CONTROL-C to abort)\n 

Fast (tar.gz): 

 (1) Minimal backup 

 (2) Interactive backup 

Best (tar.bz2): 

 (3) Minimal backup 

 (4) Interactive backup\n" 

while [ "$option" != '1' -a "$option" != '2' -a "$option" != '3' -a "$option" != '4' ]; do 

   echo -en "Please enter your option: " 

   read option 

done 

case $option in 

[1,3]) 

   stage4Name=$stage4Location/$stage4prefix-minimal.tar;; 

[2,4]) 

   stage4Name=$stage4Location/$stage4prefix-custom.tar 

   for folder in $custom_include_list; do 

      echo -en "\nDo you want to backup" `echo "$folder" | cut -d'=' -f2`"? (y/n) " 

      read answer 

      while [ "$answer" != 'y' -a "$answer" != 'n' ]; do 

         echo -en "Do you want to backup" `echo "$folder" | cut -d'=' -f2`"? (y/n) " 

         read answer 

      done 

      if [ "$answer" == 'n' ]; then 

         find_command="$find_command -path $folder -prune -o" 

      else 

         custom_find="$find $folder" 

         for i in $custom_exclude_pattern; do 

            custom_find="$custom_find -name $i -o" 

         done 

         for i in $custom_exclude_list; do 

            custom_find="$custom_find -path $i -prune -o" 

         done 

         find_command="$custom_find -print; $find_command" 

      fi 

   done ;; 

esac 

# add $custom_include_list to the $default_exclude_list as we assembled 

# $custom_find with $custom_include_list already. 

default_exclude_list="$default_exclude_list $custom_include_list" 

case $option in 

[1,2]) 

   stage4postfix="gz" 

   zip="--gzip";; 

    

[3,4]) 

   stage4postfix="bz2" 

   zip="--bzip2";; 

esac 

# mount boot 

echo -e "\n* mounting boot" 

mount /boot >/dev/null 2>&1 

# find the files/folder to backup 

find_files 

find_command="($find_command)" 

# create the final command 

if [ "$tar_output" == "--file" ]; then 

   tar_command="$find_command | $tar $zip $tarOptions $verbose --file $stage4Name.$stage4postfix --no-recursion -T -" 

else 

   tar_command="$find_command | $tar $zip $tarOptions $verbose --no-recursion -T - | split $split_options - "$stage4Name.$stage4postfix"_" 

fi 

if [ "$verbose" ]; then 

   echo -ne "\n* creating the stage4 in $stage4Location with the following command:\n\n"$tar_command 

fi 

# everything is set, are you sure to continue? 

echo -ne "\nDo you want to continue? (y/n) " 

read answer 

while [ "$answer" != 'y' ] && [ "$answer" != 'n' ]; do 

   echo -ne "Do you want to continue? (y/n) " 

   read answer 

done 

if [ "$answer" == 'y' ]; then 

   # check whether the file already exists. 

   if [ "$tar_output" == "--split" ]; then 

      overwrite="`ls "$stage4Name.$stage4postfix"_* 2>&1 | grep -v 'No such file'`" 

   else 

      overwrite="$stage4Name.$stage4postfix" 

   fi 

    

   if [ -a "`echo "$overwrite" | grep "$overwrite" -m1`" ]; then  

      echo -en "\nDo you want to overwrite $overwrite? (y/n) " 

      read answer 

      while [ "$answer" != 'y' ] && [ "$answer" != 'n' ]; do 

         echo -en "Do you want to overwrite $overwrite? (y/n) " 

         read answer 

      done 

      if [ "$answer" == 'n' ]; then 

         echo -e "\n* There's nothing to do ... Exiting" 

         exit 0; 

      fi 

   fi 

    

   # if necessary, create the stage4Location 

   if [ ! -d "$stage4Location" ] ; then 

      echo "* creating directory $stage4Location" 

      mkdir -p $stage4Location 

   fi 

   echo -e "\n* Please wait while the stage4 is being created.\n" 

   # do the backup.    

   sh -c "$tar_command" 

    

   # finished, clean up 

   echo -e "\n* stage4 is done" 

   echo "* umounting boot" 

   umount /boot >/dev/null 2>&1 

   # Integrity check 

   echo -e "* Checking integrity" 

   if [ "$zip" == "--gzip" ]; then 

      zip="gzip" 

   else 

      zip="bzip2" 

   fi    

    

   if [ "$tar_output" == "--split" ]; then 

      if [ "`cat "$stage4Name.$stage4postfix"_*"" | $zip --test 2>&1`" != "" ]; then 

         echo -e "* Integrity check failed. Re-run the script and check your hardware." 

         exit -1 

      fi 

   else 

      if [ "`$zip --test  $stage4Name.$stage4postfix 2>&1`" != "" ]; then 

         echo -e "* Integrity check failed. Re-run the script and check your hardware." 

         exit -1 

      fi 

   fi 

    

   # everything went smoothly" 

   echo -e "* Everything went smoothly. You successfully created a stage4." 

    

else 

   echo -e "\n* There's nothing to do ... Exiting" 

fi 

# Split the archive into chunks - uncomment the 3 lines if you want to split the stage4 

# echo -e "* split $stage4Name.$stage4postfix" 

# split $split_options $stage4Name.$stage4postfix "$stage4Name.$stage4postfix"_ 

# echo "* splitting is done" 

```

jest to skrypt sciągnięty z netu - nie pamiętam już skąd dokładnie...

Ponowne postawienie systemu z niego jest w praktyce nie możliwe - non stop jakieś błędy

Szukam jak przedmówca jakiegoś dobrego sposobu na backup całego systemu, gdzie po włączeniu płyty livecd będę mógł przywrócić system pa załamaniu

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Dla mnie osobiscie najlepszy sposob to ten ktory podal sherszen. Wykonalem w ten sposob dziesiatki backupow i w razie padu nigdy nie bylo najmniejszego problemu z odzyskaniem danych. Zdecydowanie polecam - nie ma sensu przekombinowywac ze skryptami.

----------

## v7n

Wygląda na to, że sherszen backupuje tysz katalogi /tmp/ /var/tmp /proc /dev co wydaje się mało yntelygentnym rozwiązaniem.

//edit,  z /proc przesadziłem, /dev jeśli robi z niego tarballa po wyłączeniu

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Mozna przeciez uzyc opcji exclude.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## v7n

Nom, ale w przykładzie tego nie widzę. Tera przyjdzie jeden z drugim, skopiuje na żywca i będzie co będzie.

----------

## sherszen

Oczywiście można użyć opcji exclude, ale jeśli chodzi o temp to jest to trochę ryzykowne. Raz wywaliłem wszystko z /temp i X-y nei chciały wystartować, lecz po przywróceniu zawartości tego katalogu (właśnie z tej pełnej) wszystko chodziło jak wcześnmiej. Co do /proc to jest to przecież pusty katalog, jeśli nie zamontowaliśmy wirtualnego interfejsu jadra i nie należy sie tym przejmować.

----------

## Kabraxis

Czyli co według Was najlepiej dać jako exclude? Ja dawałem tak:

```
--exclude=/home --exclude=/usr/src --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/proc --exclude=/dev --exclude=/usr/portage --exclude=/var/tmp --exclude=/tmp;

```

Co do /tmp ja usuwałem jego zawartość już kilka razy, raz nawet cały folder usunąłem niechcący i nigdy nie miałem problemu ale jeśli mówicie, że może być później problem... chociaż to jak dla mnie trochę nielogiczne bo ten folder powinien być czyszczony przy każdy uruchamianiu komputera lub zamykaniu.

Co jeszcze odrzucić? /proc ? /dev? ??? Dojdzmy do wspólnego rozwiązania i zostawmy dla potomnych  :Wink: 

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## Polin

 *Kabraxis wrote:*   

> Czyli co wedłóg Was najlepiej dać jako exclude? Ja dawałem tak:
> 
> Co jeszcze odrzucić? /proc ? /dev? ??? Dojdzmy do wspólnego rozwiązania i zostawmy dla potomnych 

 

A może jednak

```

tar zcfvp /mnt/backup/backup.tar.gz /bin /boot /etc /home /lib /opt /root /sbin /service /usr /var

```

?  :Smile: 

Ew. można dać exclude dla /var/tmp.

----------

## v7n

a co takiego jest w /var/tmp? tylko portage? bo jeśli tak, to mam to przeniesione na inną partycję   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## szpil

 *sherszen wrote:*   

> Przywrócenie wykonanego w ten sposób backupu jest proste: # tar -pzvcf backup.tar.gz, oczywiście wcześniej formatując i montując partycje.

 

Dla kopiujących żywcem   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   oczywiście powinno być

```
tar -pxvcf backup.tar.gz
```

  :Smile: 

----------

## gentooxic

Do 1 pliku nie chcę ponieważ z kilku potem łatwo coś przywrócić

Przełącznik p ma chyba tylko sens w przypadku wypakowywania z archiwum, a nie w momencie archiwizacji

Nadal nikt nie odpowiedział na podstawę tego wątku - dlaczego nie zostały spakowane niektóre pliki i katalogi

Jestem sceptycznie nastawiony na wszelkie automatyki do robienia kopii zapasowych, a o GUI już całkowicie nie wspominając

Jako exclude (tego nie dopisałem w 1 poście) daję /usr/portage i /var/tmp/portage i /usr/src/

Mój skrypt chyba nie jest jakiś zaawansowany?, napisany tylko dlatego, że chcę mieć wszystko w osobnych plikach i sumy md5, ale mam problemy z odzyskaniem wszystkiego potem, a co ciekawe - gdy zrobię kopię tych katalogów w działającym Gentoo to nie ma problemu, ale z LiveCD jakoś nie daje rady.

----------

## sherszen

 *szpil wrote:*   

>  *sherszen wrote:*   Przywrócenie wykonanego w ten sposób backupu jest proste: # tar -pzvcf backup.tar.gz, oczywiście wcześniej formatując i montując partycje. 
> 
> Dla kopiujących żywcem      oczywiście powinno być
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Słuszna uwaga, ale nic by się raczej nie stało.

Oczywiscie poprawione  :Smile: 

----------

## Kabraxis

Podsumowując, backup z live cd, a z niego:

```
tar -cvjpf gentoo.tar.bz2 / /usr/src/linux --exclude=/home --exclude=/usr/src --exclude=/proc --exclude=/dev --exclude=/usr/portage --exclude=/var/tmp --exclude=/tmp

```

* - oczywiście przed każdą ścieżką należy dodać /mnt/gentoo

** - Zwracam uwagę, że jest / oraz /usr/src/linux

*** - jak ktoś ma /boot na partycji lub inne katalogi musi podmontować

Moje wątpliwości to: /dev

Oddzielnie backup home.

Co powiecie na taki backup?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Zaraz, zaraz... "/" sprawi, że zbackupujesz sobie livecd... Podajesz zle sciezki bezwzgledne.  :Razz: 

----------

## v7n

Ja raz w życiu zrobiłem backup ( zawsze se mówię, że zrobię, jak już wszystko będzie działać   :Twisted Evil:  ), to zrobiłem to przez proste

```
tar -zcfvp /backup/bin.tar.gz /bin

tar -zcvfp /backup/usr.tar.gz /usr

itd
```

/usr/src/linux pakuję dla własnego komfortu; distfiles i $PORTAGE_TMPDIR mam na innej partycji, podobnie home. 

Podsumowanie - proste rozwiązania są zawsze najlepsze

//btw, robiłem to z działającego systemu, nie z livecd

----------

## Kabraxis

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Zaraz, zaraz... "/" sprawi, że zbackupujesz sobie livecd... Podajesz zle sciezki bezwzgledne. 

 

Napisałem niżej, że do każdej ścieżki należy dodać /mnt/gentoo lub inny katalog  :Wink:  To był tylko backup poglądaowy, a na koniec zrobi się już gotowy.

----------

## magnum_pl

kurde a ja mam z tym tarem problem, po wykonaniu kopii poleceniem tar -pzvcf mam cześć plików uszkodzonych i nie da się ich wypakować a na dysku daja sie bez problemu odczytac. Dysk nie ma badów - zresztą jest nowy a na wcześniejszym działo się to samo. Zauważyłem ze przeważnie to się dzieje na tych samych plikach, np. plik /usr/share/applications/kde/k3b.desktop z dysku daje sie odczytac a z kopii juz nie. system plików to reiserfs, sprawdziłem reiserfsck i nie ma błędów. już nie mam pojęcia o co chodzi. Co to może być? oczywiście kopia tworzona po odpaleniu z livecd. teraz zrobilem mały test, spakowalem ten plik filr-rollerem i poszlo bez problemu. natomiast we wszystkich kopiach jakie mam jest uszkodzony. teraz zrobilem  nastepny test, pod dzialającym systemem zrobilem kopie tego pliku tarem z parametrami pzvcf i jest ok a z pod livecd błąd. livecd to livecd gentoo2006 - moze to problem z tym livecd ?

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Jeżeli ktoś chce zrobic obraz całej partycji to polecam  SystemRescueCd i zawarty w nim program Partimage.

Prosty i niezawodny.

----------

## magnum_pl

ok. już sobie poradziłem, z mini livecd gentoo poszło bez problemu. Ciekawe jest to ze z livecd wywalalo bledy w niektórych plikach przy rozpakowywaniu   :Shocked: 

----------

## nmap

Bawicie się dalej w skrypty i fajnie tylko po co jak są świetne narzędzia do robienia backupu :

http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page fajne na bazie Gentoo

http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page fajny program coś jak Ghost znany z win32 (ten program jest w sysresccd)

Poza tym jest kupa masa innych programów które robią to fajnie szybko i dokładnie . 

Ja pokazałem linki do zaledwie 2 takich . Zapewniam wszystkich ze jest ich od groma i troche  :Very Happy: 

Są tez takie co ci od razu wypalą na CD/DVD . 

Google >> szukaj >> backup linux

----------

## BeteNoire

SystemRescueCD to nie narzędzie do backupu a system livecd. 

Czy partimage przywróci Ci obraz na partycję mniejszą od tej, z której był robiony?

Btw. skrypty fajna rzecz. Elastyczne, _twoje_ narzędzie do backupu oparte na wszechdostępnych narzędziach linuksowych...

----------

## nmap

Z Wiki "Dystrybucja w odniesieniu do systemu operacyjnego Linux to zestaw programów rozpowszechnianych łącznie i dający po zainstalowaniu gotowy do użycia system." a te programy to są właśnie narzędzia o których pisałem wyżej  :Very Happy:  .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Czy partimage przywróci Ci obraz na partycję mniejszą od tej, z której był robiony?
> 
> 

 

Proponuje popróbować a się przekonasz jak to działa  :Very Happy: 

----------

